# Một số mẹo giúp bé tập bú bình hiệu quả



## LamMyTram (6/4/20)

Sữa mẹ là tốt nhất cho sự phát triển của trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Nhưng tới một giai đoạn nhất định trẻ sẽ phải cai sữa mẹ và tập bú bình. Thay vì được ti mẹ trực tiếp, ôm ấp mẹ thì con sẽ phải bú bình, đây là điều khó khăn mà không phải bé nào cũng dễ dàng thích nghi với sự thay đổi này và hợp tác tốt trong lần đầu tiên. Thậm chí nhiều bé còn phản ứng dữ dội, gào khóc hoặc bỏ bữa.



​
Giai đoạn này đánh dấu cột mốc phát triển mới của bé và thật sự khó khăn cho cả hai mẹ con. Việc lựa chọn loại bình phù hợp cũng tạo được hứng thú cho bé và giúp mẹ tiết kiệm được thời gian. Để giúp giai đoạn này được vượt qua một cách dễ dàng hơn, dưới đây là một số mẹo nhỏ tập cho bé bú bình hiệu quả.

*Không nên cho bé bú bình trước 6 tuần tuổi*
Nhiều mẹ cho rằng nên tập bé bú bình càng sớm càng tốt vì lúc đó con chưa phân việt vú mẹ với bình sữa. Tuy nhiên đối với bé sơ sinh thì ti bình chỉ là phụ, ti mẹ mới là chính. Nếu cho con bú bình trước 6 tuần tuổi sẽ làm sai khớp ngậm của bé, khiến cho việc bú mẹ không hiệu quả, mẹ bị đau rát đầu ti hoặc nứt đầu ti khi con ngậm bú và lâu dần mẹ mất hẳn sữa.
Vì thế, một trong những kinh nghiệm tập cho trẻ bú bình mà cha mẹ cần nhớ là chỉ nên cho bé tập ti bình sau 6 tuần tuổi do lúc này con đã có kĩ năng bú mẹ tương đối thuần thục. Nếu mẹ sắp đi làm trở lại nên tập ti bình cho trẻ trước từ 2 đến 4 tuần. Mẹ nên tập nhiều lần trong ngày với thời gian tăng dần kếp hợp với bú mẹ bình thường.

*Tập cho bé làm quen với bình sữa trước*
Bình sữa là điều mới mở với những trẻ chưa từng bú bình. Có những bé rất dễ tính, có thể vừa bú mẹ vừa bú bình. Tuy nhiên cũng có một số trẻ nhất định không chịu ti bình khi đã quen với ti mẹ.
Một trong những cách tập bú bình hiệu quả là hãy để cho bé chơi với bình sữa trước khi cho con bú bình. Nếu bé được khám phá mọi thứ theo cách của mình, bé sẽ dễ chấp nhận hơn và sẽ không khó chịu khi bú. Bé có thể tự cho bình vào miệng giống như với những gì bé hay làm với mọi vật khác.Sau đó, mẹ nên cho một ít sữa vào bình và kiên trì cho con làm quen. Ngay cả khi trẻ ngậm bình và nhai nhai chứ không mút cũng là dấu hiệu tốt.
Mẹ không nên làm con sợ và có ấn tượng xấu với bình sữa bằng cách ép, la lối khi bé không chịu ti bình. Cứ như vậy, mỗi ngày lại tập nhiều hơn một chút con sẽ quen với việc bú bình.

*Nên để người chăm sóc cho bé tập bú bình*



​
Nếu bà hay người thân khác là người chăm sóc con khi mẹ đi làm trở lại thì nên để cho họ tập cho bé ti bình. Lúc này, bà có thể vừa bế em, vừa hát ru, đong đưa để trẻ cảm thấy thoải mái và chịu hợp tác bú bình. Người tập bé bú bình không phải là mẹ cũng sẽ hiệu quả hơn vì con thấy mẹ sẽ nhõng nhẽo, đòi ti trực tiếp ngay lúc đó.
Ngoài ra, thêm một gợi ý giúp mẹ tập bú bình dễ dàng hơn là có thể bọc bình sữa bằng một cái khăn có mùi sữa mẹ. Như vậy sẽ thu hút sự chú ý của bé, giúp con thấy hấp dẫn và dễ dàng tiếp nhận hơn.

*Nên cho bé tập lúc bụng rỗng*
Cách tập cho con bú bình hay nhất là thực hiện khi trẻ đang đói, đang buồn ngủ, đang ngái ngủ, mắt lơ mơ… Khi đó, phản xạ bú của trẻ lên cao nên sẽ dễ bảo hơn, trong vài tuần sau bé sẽ dễ dàng chấp nhận bình sữa hơn kể cả khi tỉnh táo. Tuy nhiên, mẹ nhớ không bao giờ cho con bú khi ngủ say hay ngẹt mũi, điều này có thể làm bé bị sặc sữa.
Bên cạnh đó, đối với một số trẻ, việc cho bú bình sữa khi bé đang tìm kiếm vú mẹ sẽ làm bé cảm thấy thù địch với bầu “sữa mẹ mạo danh” này. Nếu rơi vào trường hợp này thì mẹ không nên cho bé ti bình khi bé đang đói nhất. Thay vào đó, hãy đưa bình cho bé bú giữa các lần bú mẹ. Việc này có có thể sẽ dễ chịu khi thử nghiệm và giúp con sẵn sàng hơn cho bữa ăn nhẹ này.

*Thử các loại bình và núm ti khác nhau*
Mẹ có thể mua nhiều loại bình sữa và núm ti khác nhau cho bé thử để tìm ra loại phù hợp với con. Thông thường, những đầu ti mềm , gần giống với ti mẹ sẽ được trẻ yêu thích hơn. Ngoài ra, có bé thích núm ti ấm, nhưng một số trẻ mọc răng lại thích núm ti hơi mát lạnh. Mẹ có thể cho nước ấm lên núm ti hay cho núm ti vào tủ lạnh, xem con thích cách nào hơn.
Một mẹo nhỏ cho mẹ, sử dụng một cây kim vô trùng chọc một lỗ trên đầu núm ti để đảm bảo lượng sữa chảy lớn hơn khi ti mẹ. Khi con khóc, cho bé nhậm bình sữa này sẽ rất hiệu quả bởi vì nó có thể làm cho bé cảm thấy sữa có thể chảy ra rất trơn tru.

*Chú ý với thức uống mà bé bú*
Bé không chịu bú bình có thể là do bé không từ chối bình mà là loại chất lỏng ở trong bình. Một vài trẻ sơ sinh dễ dàng chấp nhận bú bình hơn nếu bình được đổ đầy sữa mẹ hay sữa công thức có hương vị giống sữa mẹ - loại sữa trẻ được tiếp nhận từ ban đầu, quen thuộc với bé. Mẹ nên thử làm ấm sữa trong bình lên một chút, tránh không được làm nóng đến mức khiến con bị bỏng. Vì một trong những lý do khiến con thích bú sữa mẹ là do sữa mẹ ấm.
Tuy nhiên với một số bé khác sẽ thấy thoải mái hơn trong việc bú bình với những loại thức uống khác. Mẹ có thể thay thế sữa bằng các loại nước ép hoa quả loãng mà bé yêu thích như táo, nho,…

*Tập cho trẻ bú bình vào ban ngày*
Ban ngày là thời điểm tốt nhất để tập bú bình cho con vì trẻ hiếm khi chịu bú bình vào ban đêm. Trong lúc tập, mẹ có thể sử dụng môi trường xung quanh như đồ chơi âm thanh, nhạc cụ, ti vi hay người thân bên cạnh trò chuyện với bé để đánh lạc hướng sự chú ý của con. Trước khi nhận ra núm ti đang ở trong miệng của mình, bé đã bắt đầu hút một cách vô thức.

*Giảm dần dần việc bú mẹ*
Nếu mẹ ngừng chi bé bú đột ngột, bé sẽ không thể thích nghi được và bên cạnh đó ngực mẹ sẽ bị căng cứng và đau. Mẹ nên chia theo lịch, chẳng hạm giảm bớt 1 cữ bú sau 3 – 5 ngày, ngực mẹ sẽ tiết sữa ít dần để tránh gây khó chịu.
Ngoài ra, dùng lá bắp cải, chườm nóng lên ngực hoặc bơm sữa ra ngoài cũng giúp mẹ giảm đau. Các bác sĩ khuyến cáo mẹ chỉ nên “xả” bớt lượng sữa vừa đủ. Một lượng sữa được giữ trong bầu ngực là dấu hiệu để cơ thể nhận biết không cần tiết sữa nhiều nữa.

*Dành một tuần kiên trì cho bé tập bú bình*



​
Đừng gây căng thẳng với bé hay bỏ cuộc hoàn toàn trong quá trình cho bé bú bình. Ngay khi bé từ chối bú sữa bình, hãy cất nó đi và thử lại vào một ngày khác. Sự kiên trì trong khi giữ vững thái độ hờ hững, cư xử như khó khăn của bé với bình sữa không mà gì cả, mặc cho bé phản ứng bằng cách nào đi chăng nữa là điều cần thiết trong giai đoạn này. Hãy thử đưa cho bé bình sữa vài ngày sau đó, rất có thể bé sẽ thay đổi ý định hoặc tò mò muốn thử chúng.
Khi bé đã tiếp nhận với việc bú bình, nên mỗi ngày tập cho bé một lần và liên tiếp trong một tuần. Một số bé sẽ chỉ bú khi nằm trong vòng tay thân thuộc của mẹ. Có những bé chịu bú khi được nằm trên ghế có lót gối cao hoặc được bế thẳng lên một chút, nghiêng bình sữa khiến bé dễ hút.

Mong với các chia sẻ trên sẽ giúp đỡ mẹ phần nào trong việc tập cho bé sớm biết bú bình và bú được lượng sữa nhiều hơn trong thời gian tới. Mẹ có thể tham khảo bình sữa cũng như đồ dùng cho bé tại Bedayroi. Các sản phẩm tại đây đều nhận được chứng nhận FDA của Cục quản lý thực phẩm và dược phẩm Hoa Kỳ về độ an toàn khi sử dụng.
_Thu Uyên_​


----------



## Hạ Uyên (28/4/20)




----------



## LamMyTram (28/4/20)

Hạ Uyên nói:


>


cảm ơn mẹ đã thích bài viết


----------

